# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Sweater with Hood



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
Barbie Knitted Pattern
October, 2013

BASIC SWEATER WITH HOOD 

#2 double-pointed needles
2-3 ply fingering yarn, baby yarn, or angora
Markers

Hood:
Cast on 28 sts. Knit in garter stitch (knit all rows) for 24 rows.
Note: When working in garter stitch a rule to remember is the right side (RS) is the side that has
the cast on strand at the beginning of the row. The wrong side (WS) does not have the hanging
strand at the start of the row.
Next Row: K7, K3 tog, K6, K3 tog, K7. 22 sts.
Place Markers:
K5,PM, K3, PM, K6, PM, K3, PM. K5. 22 sts.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker  8 sts increased.
Next Row: (WS) knit, slipping markers  no increase.
Continue to knit and increase until sts are divided, as follows:
11 right front, M, 15 sleeve, M, 18 back, M, 15 sleeve, M, 11 left front. 70 sts.
Knit 1 row, slipping markers.

Sleeves:
K11, remove marker, K15, remove marker. TURN and knit 15 sts on these same sleeve sts. 
NOTE: Leave all other stitches in place on both needles. They will be worked later.
Knit only the 15 sleeve sts, for 12 rows. Bind off in knit. Cut 8 strand to sew sleeve seam.

Hold knitting with RS facing you and completed sleeve on the right. Attach yarn at underarm and 
knit across the 18 sts for the body of the sweater. Remove marker, K 15 sleeve sts, remove marker. 
TURN and knit the 15 sleeve sts. Continue to knit each row for 12 rows. Bind off in knit. Leave an
8 strand to sew sleeve seam. Hold garment with RS facing you and the completed second sleeve on 
the right. Attach yarn at underarm and knit across remaining 11 sts.
NOTE: All stitches are now on one needle. 40 sts.
(WS) knit across row. At underarm areas K2 tog. 38 sts.

Body of Sweater:
Knit each row for 24 rows (on right side of sweater, count down 12 ridges from underarm area). 
Bind off in knit. Leave 10 strand to sew front seam. Turn sweater wrong side out and sew sleeve 
seams. Sew front seam from bottom up to slightly more than ½ inch from neckline  do not overlap
fronts when sewing. Fold top of hood together and sew seam on wrong side.

Finishing: 
Cut two strands of yarn 12 long. Thread on darning needle and weave in and out of sweater  
around the neckline from right front around to left front. Leave a 5 strand hanging on both sides 
of sweater. Tie 3-4 knots near end of each strand  to form one big knot. Use these strands to pull 
hood together, gathering at neck  tie under dolls chin.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fabulous, thank you


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

very nice, thank you. My GD's will love it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. Another beautiful creation from your imagination and talented fingers.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! Thank you!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine

Isn't this Hooded sweater also included with the Honeycomb pants?

I reformatted into pdf just in case it isn't. but it sure does look like same picture anyway.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, Rhyanna, it is the same. Years ago, when I first wrote this pattern I separated the pants and the sweater, and I just left it that way when I posted it here on the KP website.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine

I got that, after posting the message, and while uploading the pants in the next topic. LOL.

Well I included both top and pants in the second download in pdf formats. So the first one is the top, the second one is both top and pants. And I'll do the same on the other topic.

Happy Crafting


Rhyanna


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice patterns


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

so cute.


----------

